# Missing Sketchup Materials Library



## RogerS (2 Apr 2010)

I thought that it might be in usr/library/application support/sketchup but it's not there. Should it be there? Or elsewhere? I have no textures anywhere to add.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Apr 2010)

Roger, did you open Materials and click on the little brick icon?

I'm just leaving for work but will check back when I get there.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Apr 2010)

Roger, here's some screen grabs off my Mac version of SU.

There's a brick icon at the top of the Materials window. Click on that. Then click on the little up/down arrows to the right of where you see the word 'Metal' in this view.







You should get a list from which to choose your materials. It won't be as long as mine but you should have something.






If you don't, let me know.


----------



## RogerS (2 Apr 2010)

Hi Dave

I don't even see a Materials window. I can see Materials in the ....doh! Being obtuse...I missed the icons at the top..thought it was just a colour wheel. Thanks!

Roger


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Apr 2010)

Glad you got it there, Roger.


----------

